# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Que ocurre si se rompe un embalse?

## pedro_montoro

¿Muchas veces me he hecho esta pregunta cual seria los daños que causaría la rotura de un embalse de por ejemplo 200 hm3? No quiero crear ninguna polémica con mi pregunta, es pura curiosidad. ¿En alguna ocasión se ha roto un embalse?

----------


## Luján

> ¿Muchas veces me he hecho esta pregunta cual seria los daños que causaría la rotura de un embalse de por ejemplo 200 hm3? No quiero crear ninguna polémica con mi pregunta, es pura curiosidad. ¿En alguna ocasión se ha roto un embalse?


Tous, ¿por ejemplo?: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantanada_de_Tous

Creo que Ribadelago, también (o una de por ahí por el norte)

Aznalcollar

La de Hungría del año pasado

La de Estados Unidos (también el año pasao, creo)

Biescas (aunque la "presa" era un puente con sus ojos taponado)


Ejemplos tienes para elegir y aburrir, en el foro ya se ha hablado de ello. Búsca por ahí que hay información (mucha y muy buena).

F.Lázaro puso una vez una ecuación para calcular la ola que se produciría si "desapareciera" la presa de repente.

----------


## pedro_montoro

Pues si por ejemplo Tous o cualquier embalse que pueda almacenar cierta cantidad de agua

----------


## REEGE

¡Que preguntita Dios!Pues lo primero salir de allí corriendo, más bien volando... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  si te da tiempo!! Claro que se han roto embalses... No recuerdas Tous... y la tragedia de Ribadelago... Normalmente cuando una presa va a romperse... avisa con los medios que tienen hoy día en sus aparatos internos... Pero el plan de emergencia ante la rotura de una presa de 200 hm3 no quiero imaginarme lo bestial que seria y más si tiene aguas abajo poblaciones que puedan verse seriamente afectadas... Lo mejor es ni pensarlo... De todas formas hoy en día la seguridad que existe en las presas españolas es muy alta... pero ante una avenida bestial y si la presa tiene algún problema o es super antigua la sufren mucho.
Mejor que esto no ocurra Pedro... Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Pues si por ejemplo Tous o cualquier embalse que pueda almacenar cierta cantidad de agua


No era un ejemplo para explicarte, sino para que leyeras lo que ya hay publicado.

Además, creo que muchos de los casos deberían estar en tu memoria, a no ser que tengas 5 años o tengas amnesia retrógrada.

Aquí tienes un muy buen estudio de un caso de rotura: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...4811#post54811

----------


## pevema

Pues claro que ha sucedido, y muchas veces, en España la mas reciente fue la rotura de la presa de Tous de 80 Hm3, con 9 muertes y otra que recuerdo es la de la presa de Vega de Tera esta con 144 muertos. A nivel mundial supongo que habrá sucedido en numerosas ocasiones y las consecuencias dependen de donde se encuentre ubicada la presa y del volumen de almacenamiento.
Hoy en día existen planes de emergencia y casi todas las presas están monitorizadas y hay una vigilancia constante por lo que se podría avisar con algo de tiempo a las poblaciones afectadas.

----------


## pedro_montoro

> No era un ejemplo para explicarte, sino para que leyeras lo que ya hay publicado.
> 
> Además, creo que muchos de los casos deberían estar en tu memoria, a no ser que tengas 5 años o tengas amnesia retrógrada.
> 
> Aquí tienes un muy buen estudio de un caso de rotura: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...4811#post54811


Gracias por la información. Si algunos de los casos que has editado despues los conozco. La verdad que el caso del embalse de Tous lo desconocía por completo

----------


## REEGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0tXnpVWHk


Y aquí la de Tetón en Usa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2beeXgvQlk

----------


## REEGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2beeXgvQlk

Como hemos dicho antes... Vamos a dejar todo como está!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## pedro_montoro

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA0tXnpVWHk
> 
> 
> Y aquí la de Tetón en Usa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2beeXgvQlk


Los vídeos impresionantes.. como tu dices mejor dejar todo como está.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Muchas veces me he hecho esta pregunta cual seria los daños que causaría la rotura de un embalse de por ejemplo 200 hm3?


Hola pedro_montoro  :Smile: 

Bueno, con respecto a los daños que causaría, todo depende de muchos factores en cada situación, me explico: depende de la altura de la presa, de la brecha (rotura) que se produzca, de la forma del terreno aguas abajo, la anchura del mismo, la pendiente, los obstáculos que haya aguas abajo, posibles presas que haya más abajo... depende todo de cada situación  :Wink: 

En el caso de que haya presas aguas abajo de una que se rompa, hay que tener en cuenta el efecto dominó, es decir, que con la rotura de una, la que esté situada más abajo, también se rompa... Ahora bien, si una presa se rompe, y aguas abajo hay otra mucho mayor y tiene vaso suficiente para contener la avenida, pues puede quedar frenada ahí... como ves, intervienen multitud de factores que hacen que cada caso sea único.

En cuanto al tema de cálculos, hombre, los cálculos exactos son bastante complejos, pero bueno, con otro tipo de fórmulas más sencillas, se pueden hacer cálculos que pueden dar una referencia del caudal tras la rotura de una presa.

En el hilo *Caudal tras rotura de presa* puedes encontrar la fórmula que puse sobre este tema de la que te ha hablado Luján, además, hay bastante información en ese hilo sobre este aspecto de roturas de presas, además de una tabla que hizo Luján con bastantes presas y los caudales que generarían su rotura.

En cuanto a la *propagación de la avenida por la rotura de una presa*, ahí ya habría que entrar en cálculos bastante más complejos. Ahora mismo que recuerde, un método utilizado para calcular la propagación de la crecida por la rotura de una presa es el *método de Muskingum*, así como sus modificados. Aparte de éste hay más, otro por ejemplo es la modelación con el programa HEC-1, y bueno, hay más, pero tampoco es cuestión de citar todos ahora  :Embarrassment: 

Dicho todo eso, decirte que hoy en día, nuestras presas tienen un nivel de seguridad muy alto. Evidentemente, no se puede garantizar nunca una seguridad total del 100%, pero vamos, tranquilo  :Wink: 

Espero que te sirva de algo todo este ladrillo que he metido  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------

